# A couple of food questions



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

1. Can meal worms crawl up the side of a cage?
2. I know hedgehogs can eat eggs but can they eat eggs that have a little bit of sour cream in them to make them more fluffy?
3.Is there a list of safe fruits, vegetables, and meats hedgies can eat?


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

1.) no, they mostly just squirm around, but most just have a treat dish, and have had no problems

2.) sorry im not really sure :roll:

3.) yes heres the lists
Fruits and veggies
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60

and the meats are mainly chicken and turkey both fully cooked, and unseasoned, and another favorite is said to be salmon poached, or baked.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Litch said:


> 2. I know hedgehogs can eat eggs but can they eat eggs that have a little bit of sour cream in them to make them more fluffy?


Well I know that hedgehogs are lactose intolerant so I'm guessing sour cream is probably not the best idea although maybe in a tiny tiny amount it's OK? I would wait for someone else to confirm before using it. All I know is that I'm lactose intolerant myself and I didn't bother to take my pills one time when I put a little sour cream on a baked potato and my stomach hurt for hours! It must have a lot of lactose in it so I'd be careful, cause I wouldn't want to inflict that kinda of tummy pain on anyone - human or hedgie!


----------

